# Only on Southwest Airlines



## MrFSS (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## SarahZ (Jul 11, 2015)

I loved the bit about paying for the oxygen, but the part about children was even better. 

I really like Virgin's safety video. The FAs demonstrate everything while the video (cartoon) does all of the narrating.

The safety speech is my favorite part of the flight because it means we're preparing for takeoff.  I love feeling the plane speed up and hearing the engines getting louder and louder. It's so exciting.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 11, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> I loved the bit about paying for the oxygen, but the part about children was even better.
> 
> I really like Virgin's safety video. The FAs demonstrate everything while the video (cartoon) does all of the narrating.
> 
> The safety speech is my favorite part of the flight because it means we're preparing for takeoff.  I love feeling the plane speed up and hearing the engines getting louder and louder. It's so exciting.


And waiting to feel "lift off".  I love take offs and landings!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 11, 2015)

Southwest is reverting to their early "Wild and crazy days" when flying was fun!

I prefer to hear the horn toot twice, and hear the "All Aborad" call, as the train pepares to roll out of the Station!


----------



## railiner (Jul 12, 2015)

Do they still have those "toilet paper races"?

You know....they lay down two strips of toilet paper the length of the aisle, place the ends in two adjacent toilets, and then flush....to see which strip gets sucked in the fastest.... :lol:


----------



## Anderson (Jul 12, 2015)

I like Virgin's video (actually...I like just about everything about Virgin), but that was hilarious.


----------



## railiner (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree....that F/A is probably hoping that some Hollywood talent scout "discover's" her......

She certainly has the personality and looks for show biz.......


----------



## tp49 (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, she did get on the Ellen show because of her safety announcement.

I've always enjoyed Southwest's safety announcements because they inject some much needed humor into the process. As for videos I found flydubai's to be entertaining and cute.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 12, 2015)

Although as a former closed-captioner, I cringed at whoever put the captions on that video. (It's "good enough," but there are some typos and some places where they didn't put the actual words she was saying.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2015)

trainman74 said:


> Although as a former closed-captioner, I cringed at whoever put the captions on that video. (It's "good enough," but there are some typos and some places where they didn't put the actual words she was saying.)


Since I didn't have the sound on, I didn't notice the missing words, but, being hard of hearing and one who uses CC a lot, I agree that CC can be pretty bad. This one looked good to me.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 12, 2015)

Be careful here. We wouldn't want to mention anything at all that we like about flying. We don't want those who think they and only they have the right answers for everything and think they and only they have the correct way of thinking to tell us we are mindless sheep, too stupid to realize our rights are being trampled on by the TSA


----------



## jis (Jul 12, 2015)

** LOL ** !


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2015)

tp49 said:


> I've always enjoyed Southwest's safety announcements because they inject some much needed humor into the process.


I'm fine with most aspects of Southwest's business model but their corny humor isn't one of them. I've heard the same government mandated warnings literally hundreds of times so the only thing I want is for it to be over as quickly as possible. I couldn’t care less if everyone listens to the warnings because I believe that emotional mob logic will ignore and misunderstand most of it anyway. If the plane is going down my best bet is to be near an exit. I'll get the door open and you can either follow me or get stuck in your seat because basic mechnical devices easily confuse you.



AmtrakBlue said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > Although as a former closed-captioner, I cringed at whoever put the captions on that video. (It's "good enough," but there are some typos and some places where they didn't put the actual words she was saying.)
> ...


The problem with captions is that the person writing them needs to understand the subject matter. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to read news captions in public locations only to see the caption author scrambling to comprehend who is saying what. You'd think they'd be embarrassed enough to either educate themselves or quit, but apparently you'd be wrong.



JayPea said:


> Be careful here. We wouldn't want to mention anything at all that we like about flying. We don't want those who think they and only they have the right answers for everything and think they and only they have the correct way of thinking to tell us we are mindless sheep, too stupid to realize our rights are being trampled on by the TSA


Are you trying to be funny or just hypocritical? Preemptive passive aggressive behavior seems like such a silly way to make dilute your point.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 13, 2015)

DA, I'm more forgiving of live captions. But pre-recorded audio/captions should not have errors.

And I've seen evidence of people using the "auto caption" or whatever it's called on YouTube and not bother checking it for accuracy.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm fine with honest typos but some of the folks who close caption live news seem to have the same political and geographic education of a stereotypical valley girl or a certain famously uneducated president. If someone truly struggles with typing quickly then why are they in a live caption writing career? Might as well switch to criminal court reporter and go all-in. As for Youtube to my knowledge the auto creator is turned on by default and I don't expect soft captions to be fully correct. I do expect authors of planned content to speak clearly and concisely so that the auto creator can work as well as possible.


----------



## willem (Jul 13, 2015)

Are live captions really done by live people? I assume it is voice recognition software operating in real time.

If it's on YouTube, it should be correct. Absent the time constraint, honest typos are rare. My opinion, of course.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 13, 2015)

willem said:


> Are live captions really done by live people? I assume it is voice recognition software operating in real time.
> 
> If it's on YouTube, it should be correct. Absent the time constraint, honest typos are rare. My opinion, of course.


I'm sure at least some live captions are people because you see them make corrections as they go.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 13, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always enjoyed Southwest's safety announcements because they inject some much needed humor into the process.
> ...


Truth. You should see how angry I get when I see videos of people grabbing their stupid luggage from the stupid overheads while the plane is being evacuated.

What part of, "LEAVE EVERYTHING," do you not understand? :angry:

If I die in a fire because some idiot in yoga pants can't live without her Coach bag full of $80 lotions, I will come back and haunt her in the worst way imaginable. I'd make "Paranormal Activity" look like "Sesame Street".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2015)

Funny stuff Sarah! You should be a comedic writer, that would make a great skit on SNL or similar Comedy show!


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 13, 2015)

willem said:


> Are live captions really done by live people? I assume it is voice recognition software operating in real time.


Yes, some live captioning is done by live people -- stenographers using a court reporter's phonetic keyboard, translated into actual words by computer -- and some is done using voice recognition software, but it's one person repeating what they hear into the software (voice-recognition software is nowhere near good enough to directly handle the audio from a TV show).


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 14, 2015)

In a prior life, I was an aircraft mechanic for a competitor of Southworst, We actually had a pretty good lock on the Texas market. Southwest cut into our business so bad that I was laid off and finally ended up on the railroad to earn enough money to buy a new car (I still only have 18 more payments and that baby will be mine, anybody interested in a nice used 1972 Vega).

I worked for a while as a side job while I was on the PC railroad on an aviation contract job, if I tell you anymore I've got to kill you.

after seeing what deregulation has done to the airline industry, I have come to the conclusion that there are only 3 things I do not like about flying:

1) the takeoff

2) the landing

and finally 3) the in-between!


----------



## Anderson (Jul 19, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > tp49 said:
> ...


There's a Cyanide and Happiness cartoon that has a bit of fun with this point.


----------

